# Underwater pool lights at community pool



## shannab (Jul 12, 2014)

I talked with the pool management company today about our underwater pool lights. He said they are connected to a GFCI breaker, and, while they do trip frequently, they are never tested. 
How often should a GFCI breaker be tested? The pool is about 20 years old. Would you let your kids swim in this pool? Or would you just tell them to never touch the metal railings?


----------



## shannab (Jul 12, 2014)

shannab said:


> I talked with the pool management company today about our underwater pool lights. He said they are connected to a GFCI breaker, and, while they do trip frequently, they are never tested.
> How often should a GFCI breaker be tested? The pool is about 20 years old. Would you let your kids swim in this pool? Or would you just tell them to never touch the metal railings?


this is a community pool, forgot to mention...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

shannab said:


> ...And, while they do trip frequently....


  What?

There are things that will trip GFCIs that have nothing to do with a fault, lightning storms and radio transmitters, for example.

But if the only GFCI that's tripping is this pool light, that's a great indicator that there may be a wiring problem with that circuit and it needs to be checked immediately.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

shannab said:


> Or would you just tell them to never touch the metal railings?


I don't have any kids, but if this thought ever crossed my mind, they would never be in the damn pool to begin with. Oy Vey!


----------

